# Richfield Raceway in PA. TC and Oval Racing



## Victory Side (Jan 13, 2008)

We are a track that has great facilities and racers. We are in Richfield PA 17086.

We have a lap timing system and run both TC and oval on Monday nights.

We run at 6:30-?. 

TC we have 27 and 19 turn.

Oval we have 4 cell pan with more being added.

Lipo's are accepted and run BL as well. 

WWW.RICHFIELDRACERS.COM


----------



## Victory Side (Jan 13, 2008)

We are still looking for more guys on the 19th.

We had quite the turn out Monday. Thanks to everyone who showed up for the racing.


----------



## Brett Diaz (Mar 25, 2006)

The carpet looks pretty clean. Do you run foam tires with traction compound?


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Brett there is no use of traction compound...................That's going to be the challange for this saturday.


----------



## Victory Side (Jan 13, 2008)

We do not use compound. Many guys seem very suprised that we hook up so well. I run for TC DP/OJ & DP rears. We also run cyan & magenta. We have no problem. It is different than running compound, but really when compared to rubber with traction compound it is close to the same. You will notice as the racing goes on that the traction rises as we get more foam down. With practice friday and saturday, there should be a decent grove started.


----------



## Chris08527 (Nov 8, 2004)

hey guys
if your looking to go outdoors this summer
check out jackson rc racing in central new jersey
we are also running a TC and oval program on saturdays starting at 4pm
we have a thread here on hobby talk in the oval section on rc tech in the racing forum


----------



## Victory Side (Jan 13, 2008)

Racing season starts Oct 24th at 6:30.

TC and ST onraod racing.

Pan and ST Oval racing. Check out our website.

If you have any questions call 717-512-6167 or email [email protected]

We have a new corners and AMB timing system.


----------

